# My Elder Pee



## LanMan (Sep 6, 2011)

After racking my Elderberry wine to secondary I made some Elder Pee with it. There was about 18-20 oz of wine left so I made 3 gal of Skeeter Pee and pput it right on what was left from racking. It is a vibrant pink color. I cant wait to try it in two weeks when I go back home.

How long does the pee usually take to ferment?


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 6, 2011)

I just did the same thing tonight.....put about 5 gallons of skeeter over 1/2 gallon of elder slurry/must. I took a taste it was fantastic!! I can't wait until it's done.


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 6, 2011)

I have the must left from my concord. I'll probably start another batch of Skeeter Pee on Thursday. The first one seems to be going fast!


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 10, 2011)

It finishes pretty quick. Put a couple bottles away for a year... see the difference! Even adding a bit of citric acid before bottling straight elder makes it POP!!!

Debbie


----------



## LanMan (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is a picture of my ElderPee





Still needs stabilizing and sweetning as it sits at .990 but tastes pretty good.

What do you sweeten your Pee to?


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 4, 2011)

I never measure... I just go by taste. In another year it will be even better! It ages really well. Drink ice cold! Our favorite kind of Pee!

Debbie


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 5, 2011)

That's some great color and clarity. As Debbie says, if you can wait until the heat of next summer, it should be phenomenal.


----------



## LanMan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I used no finning, just time.

I backsweetened to 1.004 when the wife said to stop. It is still very tart. Will this fade with time or being cold? And the tart is in the finish, the rest of the taste is great. 
It is much better cold but I just slightly chilled the samples.


----------



## Arne (Nov 17, 2011)

A little of the tartness mite go away with time, but remember you made this stuff with lemon juice. Takes some sweetening to get rid of the tartness. That being said I have had some batches at 1.004 that were right and a couple of others that I have had to take to 1.010 to get em right. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 17, 2011)

I feel the tartness stays... but the bitterness from the concentrate is what fades and makes it so good later on!

Debbie


----------

